# Airsoft Guns



## fredtgreco (Aug 29, 2009)

We are thinking about allowing our oldest to purchase an airsoft gun with some of his birthday gift money. How much do decent (won't break easily, but don't need to be SEAL or tournament quality) airsoft guns cost?

Where is a good place to purchase them? Should you start with a pistol or a rifle?


----------



## JoyFullMom (Aug 29, 2009)

evike.com


----------



## Piano Hero (Sep 1, 2009)

I talked to my brother (who is a treasure-trove of info related to airsoft), and he recommends CO2 pistols. They're sturdy, reliable, and shoot great, and start at around $40 (You can get CO2 cartridges at Wal Mart at $8 for a box of 15 cartridges).

A website to check out is:
airsoftgi.com (if you enter "tim" or "gitv" into the coupon code box, you can get discounts, I'm told)



You can also check out Amazon.


----------



## ewenlin (Sep 1, 2009)

Sounds like he's gonna have some fun soon!


----------

